# ANIME!!!



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 29, 2007)

I like Bleach the most Inuyasha was my fav but I don't know when the new season is going to start:?:


----------



## evil_ed667 (May 29, 2007)

Don't know but the chances of it having a new season are far better than chances of Outlaw Star having a new one. T,..,T

Some of my favorites are Gundam Wing, Last Exile, Outlaw Star, Ronin Warriors, Rurouni Kenshin, and Trigun. Most of them I grew up watching on Toonami. Trigun's like everyone's  favorite but I find so much in it that's action-packed, dramatic, comedical, and philosophical, all at the same time.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 29, 2007)

yaa I like rori kenshin and trigun never realy fell into gundam so I wach some anime on my japenes channals


----------



## LilShark (May 29, 2007)

Gankutsou is my favorite anime followed by Trigun. Both of witch are like my drugs. (Though personaly I love the manga Trigun Maximum far more then the anime) Though some othjer series I have enjoyed are Gungrave, cowboy Bebop, Hellsing, and Utawarerumono


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 29, 2007)

I was going to say Utawarerumono but I wasn't to sure peaple would know what it was.


----------



## LilShark (May 29, 2007)

Yeah? haha it is a wonderufl little series.*gladly hugs my figurine of Hakuoro*


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 29, 2007)

How many ep have you seen iv seen up to death of I think 4 kingdom


----------



## LilShark (May 29, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> How many ep have you seen iv seen up to death of I think 4 kingdom



Haha I have seen the whole series.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 29, 2007)

in Full jap or english sub


----------



## LilShark (May 29, 2007)

Japanese, with Fansubs.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 30, 2007)

thats cool hay do get any japense channals


----------



## Rilvor (May 30, 2007)

Trigun and Full Metal Alchemist would be my favorites.

I'm not 100% sure if this is anime or not, but if it is, as is Lupin the Third ( I miss that show T_T)


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 30, 2007)

Its weird and cool enogh to be anime


----------



## Jelly (May 30, 2007)

Paranoia Agent
GitS2
Akira
Vampire Hunter D (+ Bloodlust)
Hellsing
Cowboy Bebop
Eureka Seven (Jesus God, I'm sorry.)
Samurai Champloo
Last Exile
Trigun
Outlaw Star
Cat Soup
Petshop of Horrors
Grappler Baki (Guilty pleasure #2)

Some other bullshit.

[/edit] 

Other some such bullshit:

Voltron (I had the full set of lions when I was a kid - they even turned into Voltron)
G-Force/Battle of the Planets
Astroboy


----------



## Rilvor (May 30, 2007)

Trinity Blood?


----------



## LilShark (May 30, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> Trigun and Full Metal Alchemist would be my favorites.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure if this is anime or not, but if it is, as is Lupin the Third ( I miss that show T_T)



Haha don't worry Lupin is an anime,


----------



## Rilvor (May 30, 2007)

Lupin is the greatest


----------



## Rhainor (May 30, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> I'm not 100% sure if this is anime or not, but if it is, as is Lupin the Third ( I miss that show T_T)



Yes, it is.  It's just a *really* old one.


----------



## Rilvor (May 30, 2007)

It's still my favorite anime  ever


----------



## teygrim (May 30, 2007)

Wolf's Rain. It's awsome, despite the main character and that flower girl.


----------



## Rilvor (May 30, 2007)

mmmm..Wolf's Rain was great too, but I hated the ending.


----------



## Aikon (May 30, 2007)

Bleach
Ranma 1/2
Fullmetal Alchemist
Naruto
Paranoia Agent
Outlaw Star
Neon Genesis Evangelion 

My faves


----------



## teygrim (May 30, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> mmmm..Wolf's Rain was great too, but I hated the ending.



Yeah it's silly and confusing that paradise was poisened by Darsha's wolf eye when wolves are supposed to be the only one's who can find paradise.


----------



## Bloodangel (May 30, 2007)

teygrim said:
			
		

> Spirit Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*recoils in horror* Spoilers!!!! :O


Anyway, here's the ones I watch:
Chobits
Love Hina (Have all 14 mangas)
Cowboy Bebop
Ghost in the Shell
Koi Koi 7 (Purely because it's so fucked up it deserves a prize.)
And Spirited Away is one of my all time favourite films.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (May 30, 2007)

Like:
Naruto
Outlaw Star
Inu Yasha

Awesome:
Samurai Champloo
Cowboy Bebop

Movies:
Escaflowne
Spirited Away
Princess Mononoke
Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust

There's more but these are the most notable ones.


----------



## evil_ed667 (May 30, 2007)

I forgot (Crayon) Shin-Chan!
The English dubbed version has alternate and improvised scripting, but I just can't stop laughing at it. Gay detectives, giant bunnies coming to life, a boy and his dog switching places... so much fun! Come, stinky butt!


----------



## jackalbot (Jun 3, 2007)

Aww, all these new animes will never be as cool as all the ones that came out in the 80's and early 90's... Like Sailormoon, Fushigi Yuugi, ... SAMURAI PIZZA CATS!!  *LOL*


----------



## Quaidis (Jun 4, 2007)

Some of my favorite animes would be:

Peace Maker Kurogane
Samurai 7 (just something about a remake over the 7th Samurai, which ruled by itself, but with robots!)
BlackBloodBrothers
CardCaptor Sakura
Slayers
Afro Samurai
Any Miyazaki film
And others as well which are too adult for some of the kids that may visit this forum.  So I'll keep my mouth shut concerning titles.

Everything I watch is usually fansubbed.  I have checked in on Cartoon Network in the past and have enjoyed other good titles like Blue Gender; however seeing American television absolutely rape a good anime (like, oh, Tenchi Muyo or One Piece) hurts me deep inside...  Recently I haven't really touched CN because their line up is absolute idiocy and they've turned their back on anime for the most part - which makes no sense...  Anime is what made  AdultSwim famous in years long passed.  Why limit showing it at all now?

As for animes I've known through my youthful years: Speed Racer, Voltron, G-force, Lupin the Third, and DragonBall (on the scifi channel back when it was only in japanese) was the stuff of gold.  I'm still all for when Akira first rocked the world...  Though I've yet to understand why they recasted the voices for the dubbing of that movie.  The english is terrible now for it.


----------



## Rouge2 (Jun 4, 2007)

Outlaw Star and FMA

I actually have three complete Anime Series.


----------



## Quaidis (Jun 4, 2007)

Rouge2: what's the third?


----------



## Myoti (Jun 4, 2007)

Currently obsessed with _One Piece_ and the manga version of _Fullmetal Alchemist_ (which is much different and far, FAR  better than its anime counterpart).

Actually, most of what I'm into right now is manga (aside from _Death Note_, which I've been watching), like _Rurouni Kenshin_ (another manga better than its anime), _Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ (Part III; ORAORAORAORA!!!), and _Fairy Tale_.


Oh, I also keep up with both _Bleach_ and _Naruto_ (both manga, again), but only because I've spent so much time on them already. _Naruto_ has its ups and downs (mostly downs, lately), but I don't think I can stress how disappointed I am with _Bleach_ (ever since Soul Society, actually, which most everyone seemed to love >_> ). It just became far too atypical of the other action series (that, and Kubo Tite draws [useless] panels way too big for 18 page chapters o_o ).


I've got numerous others I could probably think of. _Cowboy Bebop_ is always a fun one (and I liked the movie o.o/), as was _Trigun_. There's still _Neon Genesis Evangelion,_ though I still can't tell for sure if I actually liked that one (I hated the ending, at least). I do need to finish FLCL, though (yes, I never finished a six-episode series 8B ).


----------



## Samurai with Glasses (Jun 4, 2007)

My favourite series would have to be Trigun, a lot of my friends say I act like Vash a lot. A close second and third would be Cowboy Bebop and Outlaw Star. Spike and Gene and Vash are the ultimate space badasses.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 4, 2007)

Blood +
Paradise Kiss (sorry but the technical work on that is damn good)
Macross +
Blood the Last Vampire
Jin Roh
Memories
Millennium Actress
Perfect Blue
Tokyo Godfathers
Bastard
Dog of Flanders
Grave of the Fireflies
Berserk
Elfen Lied
Haibane Renmei
Key the Metal Idol
Bastard!!
Combustible Campus Guardress
Gunbuster
Appleseed 3d movie
Vampire Hunter D

Furry stuff I think is KO Beast Century.


----------



## DPAK (Jun 17, 2007)

evil_ed667 said:
			
		

> I forgot (Crayon) Shin-Chan!
> The English dubbed version has alternate and improvised scripting, but I just can't stop laughing at it. Gay detectives, giant bunnies coming to life, a boy and his dog switching places... so much fun! Come, stinky butt!



Amen. I never thought that I would like it because of its... horrid drawing style and butt-related humor. Then I happened to watch it one night... I have never laughed so hard at a show. It's PURE COMIC GENIUS! XD

Anyway, my Anime/Manga love right now rests with Death Note.

OTHER FAVES:
-Digimon (Seasons 1-3)
-Naruto (Even though the fanbase has near ruined it)
-Shin-chan
-Trigun 
-Zoids: chaotic Century
-Wolf's Rain
-Chobits
-Excel Saga
-Akira (Aside from Pokemon, this was my FIRST REAL ANIME)
-Most of Miyazaki's masterpeices
-Tokyo Godfathers
-Yu Yu Hakusho (Yu Yu > DBZ, IMHO)

Does anyone remember that one that came on Fox a while back about cooks who turned their food into fighting creatures? Fighting Foodons, or whatever its name was? That was funny too.


----------



## Marluxia (Jul 24, 2007)

Fullmetal Alchemist is my all time favorite.

I know so much about the Homunculus (Envy is the best one) it's sad.


----------



## Poink (Jul 24, 2007)

Desu desu :I


Okay.
I hate anime most of the time.
Lets say I love FLCL and Keroro.
Other can die.


----------



## Myoti (Jul 24, 2007)

> I know so much about the Homunculus (Envy is the best one) it's sad.


Oh really? Well, don't ya think Wrath is totally awesome? So is Pride; boy, that was a surprise...

I mean the manga ones, of course. :]


----------



## koutoni (Jul 25, 2007)

[size=medium]i just started in on the Bleach manga (OMGIchiRuki liek woah).  i'm way into the Naruto manga but not the anime really.  Kakashi's yum in the anime, but Hinata's voice makes me want to gouge my ears with sporks (english voice, cuz CN is lame like that).  I also like Nana, Fruits Basket, Death Note, Princess Ai and TOTALLY into Saiyuki.  first four manga, Saiyuki all manga and anime.  very very nice.  *fangirls*

aw crap.  that made me sound like the biggest tard ever.  fuck.[/size]


----------



## Neofur (Jul 25, 2007)

I feel kind of old listing some of these. 
From what I see posted, seems like people are just watching the new stuff nowadays. 

Hokuto no Ken
Golgo 13 movies 
Saint Seiya  
Hajime no Ippo
Initial D
Slam Dunk
City Hunter 
Tenshi na Konamaiki (Cheeky Angel)
Trouble Chocolate
Urusei Yatsura
Vandread 
Bubblegum Crisis
Patlabor
Getter Robo
Densetsu Kyojin Ideon(Space Runaway Ideon)
Blue Gender
DaibÄjensu Ivu(Divergence Eve)
SaishÅ« Heiki Kanojo(She the Ultimate Weapon ) 
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin
Captain Harlock
Galaxy Express 999

Ulysse31 (French-ime)Franco-Japanese anime


----------



## Fen-Fen (Jul 25, 2007)

jackalbot said:
			
		

> Aww, all these new animes will never be as cool as all the ones that came out in the 80's and early 90's... Like Sailormoon, Fushigi Yuugi, ... SAMURAI PIZZA CATS!!  *LOL*



QFT. <33333333

Favorite Anime/Manga:
~Cardcaptor Sakura
~Sailor Moon
~Paradise Kiss (I ADORE the style it's in)

I don't really like a lot of new anime now. Most of what my friends recommend to me isn't good in my opinion. The last, insanely good anime/manga I saw was Paradise Kiss. SO BEAUTIFUL. <3


----------



## Magica (Jul 25, 2007)

Past Anime (Meaning ones I used to watch or just recently ended via TV or subs):
Sailor Moon
Tenchi Muyo
Digimon (Seasons 1 and 2)
Fullmetal Alchemist
Dragonball Z
Ginga Densetsu Weed
Wolf's Rain (have the entire set)

Current Anime (By subs currently due to lack of Cable TV):
Ginga Nagareboshi: Gin (ASD Fansubs is being ridiculously piss poor slow with putting up new subs)
Keroro Gunsou
Lucky Star

Movies:
Kiki's Delivery Service
Princess Mononoke
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Jungle Emperor Leo
Ah!/Oh! My Goddess
Spirited Away (It's too long, though)


----------



## TacoTai (Jul 25, 2007)

Hoshin Engi (Soul Hunter)
*.hack//sign*
Excel Saga
*Azumanga Dai'oh*
Blood +
*FLCL*
Yotsuba&
Shana
*Lain*
*Haibane Renmae*
Trigun
*Tenchi Muyo*
Spiral
*Parinoia Agent*
Full Metal Alchemist
Eureka 7
*Tokyo Godfathers*
Ranma 1/2
*Fushigi Yugi*
Trinity Blood
*HunterXHunter (the manga)*
Yaketake Japan
*All Miyazaki movies*
*The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya*

Top faves bolded for emphasis


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 26, 2007)

A list of all that I watch now and watched previously.. Forgot most
Gundam Wing
SD Gundam Force
Mobile Fighter G Gundam
Tenchi Muyo!
Tenchi Universe
DragonBall
DragonBall Z
DragonBall GT
Yu-Gi-Oh!
Yu-Gi-Oh! GX
Pokemon
Digimon
Bleach (Just a little)
Inuyasha (Just a little)
.hack (Just a little)
Naruto
Cody Lyoko
FLCL (Fooly Cooly)
Golden Boy
Gunslinger Girl
Love Hina
Love Hina Again
Trigun
Full Metal Alchemist
Bible Black (hehe)

And um.. yeah.


----------



## lovennight (Aug 6, 2007)

furi kuri (fooly cooly)
outlaw star
lucky star
azumanga daioh
naruto 
dragonball
dragonball z
dragonball gt
poke'mon 
trigun
high school girls
splash star
blood
ceres
full metal alchemist
inuyasha
lupin
case closed
wolf rain 
ouran high school host club
gravitation
and that's it for now i don't wanna kill anymore space for everyone lol


----------



## GinkitsuneYasha (Aug 6, 2007)

Naruto
Inuyasha
Hyper Police (I own DVD Seires and I'm starting to get the Mangas)
Ah My Goddess (movie)
Vampire Hunter D
Vampire Hunter D: Blood Lust
Cats Return
My Neighbor Tororo (sp?)
Dirty Pair
Yuna
Spirited Away
Samurai X (Kenshin movies)
Kenshin
Chobits
DB/Z/GT
Pokemon (First series, Joto, and D & P series and the 1st 10 movies?)
Digimon
Dragon Half
Dragon Pink
Armtiage
Fatal Fury
Gundam Wing
Wolfs Rain
Full Metal Alchemist (Series and movie)
Kiki Delivery service
Furi kuri (fooly cooly)
Outlaw star
Trigun
Ceres
Tenchi Muyo!
Bleach
Code Lyoko
Teacher's Pet
Yu-Gi-Oh!
Yu-Gi-Oh! GX
Eureka 7
Ranma 1/2
Fushigi Yugi
Trinity Blood
HunterXHunter
Sailor Moon
Princess Mononoke
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Cardcaptor Sakura
Loveless
Case Closed
Shin-chan
Zoids: chaotic Century
Wolf's Rain
Yu Yu Hakusho 
Bastard
Samurai Champloo
Cowboy Bebop
Escaflowne

o.o; slinks away now. "Yeah I know thats a lot of animes."


----------



## Werwulf (Aug 6, 2007)

Hmm... While making this list, I just noticed I actually watched a lot. Nothing compaired to my brother though (I watched all of these cause of him!!)

Akira (This was the first anime I watched, and it scared the living hell outta me, but I loved it so much. Watching when I was around...10 years old.), Animatrix (Some were good), Appleseed
Basilisk, Berserk (classic), Black Lagoon (I totally recommend this), Bleach, Blood +, Blue Gender, Busou Renkin (makers of kenshin )
Claymore (MY TOP FAVORATE ANIME!), Code Geass (haven't started watching it yet, but looks good), Cowboy Bebop (ending make me kinda sad)
Darker than Black, Devil May Cry (not as good as the game...), Death Note
Eureka Seven
Fate/Stay Night, Flame of Recca (pretty old), FLCL (Arrge there was only 4 episodes I think), Fullmetal Alchemist
Gatekeepers, Ghost in the Shell, Grave of the Fireflies (incredibly sad, watched it at school, saw people shed tears :x)
Hellsing (ah mah gawd awesome!)
Jin-Roh: The Wolf Brigade
Kenshin (preferibly Samurai X)
Macross Zero (incredibly short, but art is amazing)
Naruto (not a big fan, but Shippuden looks great), Neon Genisis Evangelion (a classic!), Noir (ending sucks, great music!)
Outlaw Star
Paranoia Agent, Princess Mononoke 
Record of Lodoss War (classic), Read or Die (awesome.)
S-Cry-Ed (personal favorate), Samurai 7, Samurai Champloo, Slayers (I watched it when I was way younger :x)
Tokyo Underground, Trigun (A classic and a favorate), Trinity Blood (incredible)
Vandred
Wolf's Rain (ew the ending)
Yu Yu Hakusho (I can't find the last episode!!!)


----------



## Nollix (Aug 8, 2007)

moar like aniGAY AMIRITE LOLOLOL

but srsly, all animes fail except for Cowboy Bebop and Ghost in the Shell. Bleach, Naruto, and Inyuyasha fail especially hard because those three are watered down, North-Americanized horse shit animes that retarded 12-year-olds watch.


----------



## Magnus (Aug 9, 2007)

Death Note ftw
Claymore (till ep 18 )
Legendz (seen till ep12 then suddenly nothing to find anymore)
The one Being sung
Hack (all)
digimon
Baki no grappler
black lagoon
GITS 1st / 2nd + 3 movies
pokemon movies 
Animatrix
Bleach
Blood+  +movie
Chobits
Cat Returns
Howls Moving castle
Devil may cry
Ergo proxy
DBZ
Eureka 7
FLCL
FMA + Movie
FMP
Gundam wing
gungrave
guyver 
Medabots
chinchan
my-hime
naruto
Noein
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Karas (1, 2, 3) 
Rurouni Kenshin
shuffle
spawn
speed grapher
Ah! My Goddess
Elven Lied

and some more, its kinda getting boring XD
anyone knows some places to watch anime? 

i watch them on AllUC
google that ^


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 9, 2007)

Holy hell.  You people sure do watch a lot of anime.
These are my favorites:
FLCL (not that I'm Japanese enough to get most of the jokes), Cowboy Bebop, Samurai Champloo, the Slayers (I need to watch the rest of that sometime; it's been years), Full Metal Alchemist, Paranoia Agent, and Ghost in the Shell.  And anything Hayao Miyazaki.  I'm a bitch for good animation.
3x3 Eyes was great for the first season (so...much...gore....), but then it got kinda' hokey and stupid when they turned Yakumo into a karate master.  Trigun was cool for its very strange characters.  I'm watching Wolf's Rain right now (I like the artwork, but the story so far is kind of meh).  And then there's Dragon Half... yeah.  I downloaded the song it plays during the credits: Watashi no Tamago-yaki (My Omelette).  Shin-Chan was amusing (the little I've seen).
Other than that, I haven't seen too many good ones.  I wish they'd stop dicking around with Bleach and freaking get on with the story.  It started off good, but man has it gone downhill.

Come to think of it, I watch a lot of anime too.  It must be a furry thing.


----------



## quark (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm not going to list all the anime I've seen, cause to even list what I have in my collection alone, would take up too much room.
BUT my very favourite anime are:

Neon Genesis Evangelion
Revolutionary Girl Utena
Welcome to the N.H.K.!
Koi Kaze
Nadia Secret of Blue Water
Kare Kano
Nana
Paradise Kiss (manga)
Saikano (manga)
and right now I'm obsessing over Higurashi no Naku Koro ni, even though I've only seen four episodes. It's just sooo good.


----------

